

Did WakeMate fold? - lutorm

Our WakeMate just stopped working, and their website doesn't seem to be responding either. The only thing I can find on the web is someone saying that their mailing lists are inactive and that mail to their office is being returned to sender.
Does anyone know what's going on?
======
spking
From 12 hours ago: "Hi everyone! Think we had a data overload! Hit a snag in
going back online due to the holidays. Hoping tomorrow, will update everyone
then!"

~~~
lutorm
Funny, Google doesn't index twitter? Good to know though.

------
dwrowe
Not according to their Twitter feed. <https://twitter.com/#!/wakemate>

Not a customer though, so I don't know for sure.

------
spydertennis
Hey guys, website just went down temporarily. Think we had a data overload.
Should be back up tonight, will continue sending out further updates via
twitter!

